# A/D on the Wall



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone use/see Rane's corporation's Mongoose system? It uses cat5 cabling and converts both analog to digital and vice versa, right at the box on the wall. Eliminates EMI and ground loops and networked to your PC for routing.

Sounds really nice and possibly cost effective?


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

This looks like another cool idea for needed transition into the digital age. Looks like it could sure cut audio cabling costs, since cat 5 is a lot cheaper in bulk than good audio cable! It also allows for cleaner signals at the target due to less analogue signal travel. I'm familiar with the name brand Rane - they seem respectable, but does anyone know about their converter quality?

I see this becoming more practical as the DAW software / hardware companies continue to tighten down conversion delays. Eventually, I think this would be the way to go! My immediate concern is:

Are the DAWs' speed & power high enough to allow for sending (at least) roughly mixed signals back to the musicians during tracking?

If the answer is "yes", then I don't see where an engineer can go wrong, since most modern DAWs can provide a large number of mixed outputs. And even if the answer is "no", it's only a matter of time before the answer becomes "yes".

For those who like to compress in-line during tracking, if they use outboard gear, there may not be much of an issue. For those that use plug-ins, almost any robust effects will cost some delay, and we're back to using a live mixer for musicians during tracking.

I'd be interested in hearing from someone who has tried this device, but I'd also be interested in the software and computer they used.:scratch:


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like the unit converts analog audio to or from 24-bit, 48 kHz digital audio. Very interesting.


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah.. we're in the digital audio/ IT realm now!

Pep


----------

